

Ask HN: How much tumblr cost? - justplay

it is on the rumor that tumblr rejected $1.1 billion yahoo acquisition[1] for being too low . Just curious to know, how much tumblr really deserve ?  
[1]: http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/17/tumblr-is-not-impressed/
======
t0
It probably is worth about that much, but it looks like they still have plans
to grow it. When you don't really want to sell, it takes more than what it's
actually worth to convince you to sell.

------
rsankar
How many of yahoo acquisitions have been successful? GeoCities? Flickr?

